# ТПФ L5-S1, кейдж с аутокостью. Жуткая боль при ходьбе



## SvetlanaIs (16 Мар 2014)

Здравствуйте!
Подскажите,пожалуйста,когда ломаются винты, какие при этом ощущения?
Стоит ТПФ L5-S1 и кейжд с аутокостью. После операции было легче, но как пошли нагрузки умираю от боли! Оказалось,что нижние винты трутся об ткани и их можно прощупать (мяса мало видимо)) Уже несколько дней жуткая боль при ходьбе, никакие мази и таблетки не помогают. Я, как человек мнительный, сразу представляю  все самое страшное...(( жду не дождусь когда ее снимут!


----------



## FlyLady (16 Мар 2014)

извините, что немного не по теме (т.е. не про ощущения при переломе)
*SvetlanaIs*, скажите, пожалуйста,


SvetlanaIs написал(а):


> стоит ТПФ L5-S1 и кейжд с аутокостью


давно стоит (когда была операция)?
какие причины для операции были (перелом, грыжа или другое)??


SvetlanaIs написал(а):


> жуткая боль при ходьбе


*где, что и как болит*? спина (в месте вмешательства или еще где-то), ноги?


SvetlanaIs написал(а):


> *Оказалось*,что нижние винты трутся об ткани и их можно прощупать


Кто сказал? о какие ткани?
у меня винты тоже сразу под кожей (на спине ни мяса, ни жира),
кажется я их, прям, руками трогаю снаружи 
После блокад боли прошли и в месте операции и ниже.


SvetlanaIs написал(а):


> жду не дождусь когда ее снимут


обещали снять? независимо от Вашего состояния (даже если все хорошо будет)? когда?

Свежие снимки есть? можете показать?


----------



## SvetlanaIs (16 Мар 2014)

FlyLady написал(а):


> извините, что немного не по теме (т.е. не про ощущения при переломе)
> *SvetlanaIs*, скажите, пожалуйста,
> 
> давно стоит (когда была операция)?
> ...


Стоит с 5 сентября 2012! Причина 2 грыжи. И сильное смещение позвонков.
Болит, ну как сказать,где нижний правый винт), иногда боль пр ягодицам до середины бедра доходит. про блокады ничего не говорили. 
После последнего нахождения в стационаре 10 января 2014 сказали, что через год будут снимать как срастутся позвонки. Через год назначили сделать снимки. 
Последний снимок выложу попозже, извините, что коряво пишу, с телефона неудобно


----------



## FlyLady (16 Мар 2014)

*SvetlanaIs*, может, Вам тоже  отдельную тему тут создать?
У Вас один уровень или два зафиксированы?
Болит, так понимаю, давно? и снимки, наверняка, делались за это время? 
И, видимо, там все целое, раз врачи предлагают подождать еще?


SvetlanaIs написал(а):


> нахождения в стационаре 10 января 2014


ложились именно из-за этих болей?  что врачи называют причиной болей?


SvetlanaIs написал(а):


> про блокады ничего не говорили


чем лечились за все это время: м/б сами и в стационаре (лекарства, процедуры)?
и вообще что делали/делаете для реабилитации (ЛФК, массажи, физио и т.д.)??

у меня ближе к году после операции начало постепенно отпускать и спину, и ноги и то еще не окончательно.

PS *Сфетофор* где-то тут писала, что боли (когда ломается что-то в  конструкции), не спутаешь ни с чем и не пропустишь...может, по-разному, конечно, бывает.
Надеюсь, она тоже еще  отпишется тут  точнее по этому поводу, как и автор темы)


----------



## SvetlanaIs (16 Мар 2014)

*FlyLady*,


FlyLady написал(а):


> *SvetlanaIs*, может, Вам тоже  отдельную тему тут создать?
> У Вас один уровень или два зафиксированы?
> Болит, так понимаю, давно? и снимки, наверняка, делались за это время?
> И, видимо, там все целое, раз врачи предлагают подождать еще?
> ...



Вы совершенно правы, именно из-за них легла! На последнем снимке все хорошо говорят. И причина, что винты о ткани трутся) потому что,как мне объяснили, из смещения верхние винты стоят глубже. и как я поняла позвонки не так давно начали срастаться.а один уровень я так понимаю если 4 винта, правильно? Если я права, то да один.
На реабилитации делали и массаж и физио, бассейн и лфк. Делаю дома ЛФК,но некоторые упражнения лежа на спине очень больно делать именно из за этой боли. А про онемение ничего не можете сказать? У меня после операции левая нога как онемевшая.


----------



## FlyLady (16 Мар 2014)

Да, у Вас один уровень зафиксирован.


SvetlanaIs написал(а):


> У меня после операции левая нога как онемевшая


вся целиком??


SvetlanaIs написал(а):


> про онемение ничего не можете сказать?


Это лучше к врачам и обязательно со снимками(!)

Как  планировали, в сообщении их и  выложите (как будете не с телефона)
Инструкция тут:  https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Уже на их  основании здешние врачи что-то смогут сказать, прокомментировать.

У меня по снимкам всё тоже  очень хорошо, но ноги (ступни и выше) немеют, точнее, мурашки, в мелких иголках как-будто и в спине слева что-то мешается.
Подробнее тут https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/12517/page-5#post-192302
У меня в наличии еще остеоартроз.  Собралась на денервацию фасеточных суставов
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Очень уж соблазнительно


----------



## SvetlanaIs (16 Мар 2014)

FlyLady написал(а):


> Да, у Вас один уровень зафиксирован. Вся целиком??
> Это лучше к врачам и обязательно со снимками(!)
> Как  планировали, в сообщении их и  выложите (как будете не с телефона)
> Инструкция тут:  https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/...


Ой, к врачам это ужас, к неврологу обращалась, говорят, это пройдет.
Вот снимок)


----------



## MAXFAX (3 Апр 2014)

я конечно не специалист но мне кажется l5 вам неправильно зафиксировали и срастили.
спиновой канал сужен 100%


----------

